# Just a general thanks



## Dreamer (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello all

I guess you could class me as a CR Stalker - being only my second post - and have been visiting CR pages regularly. Being a novice, but enthusiast (hence my nic), to the art of photography, I have little to offer in these forums. I therefore prefer to listen than contribute -so I guess I'm a bit of a sponger in that respect, but I figure if I have little to contribute - best shut up.

Anyway -* I feel compelled to say a general thankyou *to all on this site - and there are far too many to mention - but particularly *Neuroanatomist and Mt Spokane *who have provided so many detailed contributions and specific support that have helped me (and I'm sure many others) both in my search for gear, flash photography and also techniques for better perfecting the art.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Dreamer,

That's very nice of you ... yes there are many helpful members on CR and Neuroanatomist & Mt Spokane are at the forefront of it with lots of helpful advice ... if I'm not wrong, they are also the most prolific contributors to this forum. 
By the way, even though you feel that you "have little to contribute", its better to contribute than to "shut up", coz there will be many who are below your level of experience, in photography, so could very well benefit from your posts.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 9, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Hi Dreamer,
> 
> That's very nice of you ... yes there are many helpful members on CR and Neuroanatomist & Mt Spokane are at the forefront of it with lots of helpful advice ... if I'm not wrong, they are also the most prolific contributors to this forum.
> By the way, even though you feel that you "have little to contribute", its better to contribute than to "shut up", coz there will be many who are below your level of experience, in photography, so could very well benefit from your posts.
> ...



+1...so much respects for both, Neuroanatomist & Mt Spokane 

And of course, my newly fav Mr. *surapon * "ha-ha-ha" ;D


----------



## rpt (Jan 9, 2014)

Very well said Dreamer. Yes neuro and mt S are very informative and helpful. As have been so many others over the last few years I have been frequenting the site.

Thank you all!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 9, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> And of course, my newly fav Mr. *surapon * "ha-ha-ha" ;D


+1 ;D


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 9, 2014)

I hope you enjoy the interchange of knowledge and encouragement here at CR. We all started somewhere. ;D


----------



## wsmith96 (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks Dreamer for reminding us that this forum is a great place to learn and share. Thank you all for the help you have provided me as well.

Wesley Smith


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> +1...so much respects for both, Neuroanatomist & Mt Spokane



+1 



Dylan777 said:


> And of course, my newly fav Mr. *surapon * "ha-ha-ha" ;D



+1 ;D


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 10, 2014)

I'll add to the chorus of thank yous as well. I've been posting a fair amount in the last few months, but I have gotten WAY more out of the forum than I could ever hope to put into it. Some of the advice I've received has been costly, but all of it has been excellent and we have a very low number of negative members and trolls here compared to every other online community I've been part of over the last 15-20yrs. 

Thanks everyone and thanks to CR Guy for creating this site and forum!


----------



## rpt (Jan 10, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> and thanks to CR Guy for creating this site and forum!


Instead of saying +1 (or any other positive number) I'll say 256 bits of DR for CR Guy


----------

